# Rice



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

We all like rice and we prepared it differently too, I learn how to make it from my grandmother in a cast-iron pot over a wood/charcoal stove, it was a low quality rice but with lemon juice garlic and olive oil it taste like heaven and I still make it that way, but while station in Korea and living with a Korean lady I learn a few things and by working in the mess hall the Korean cooks further my skills in the oriental cooking arts. Rice was soak in water for several hours before cooking ,the water was drain and rice was re-watch to further eliminate starches ,rice triple in bulk and it was tender requiring very little cooking time ,it was steam or boil ,in the mess we had electric cookers but the Korean cooks still pre-soak it. Here at home I pre-soak it too and in the electric steamer with less water it comes out fluffy and lose, sometimes I just steam it in a regular steamer, bamboo or metal. Never fails. Have been using this type of steamer for some time now.
you tube/Tatung steamers


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I just made a big old pot of it. We eat it sometimes, but my chickens eat it daily with soaked wheat/


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> I just made a big old pot of it. We eat it sometimes, but my chickens eat it daily with soaked wheat/


I love rice. Medium grain please.

My chickens had warm mushy raisin bran for dinner.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Some of my rice in storage is from the LDS Bishop's storehouse. My friend told me it is the worst tasting rice. My favorite rice is basmati. Once at school my students and I cooked a meal. One of the children brought in Uncle Ben's and it was delicious as well.

I had someone tell me that they had never had rice turn out well. I asked him if he stirred it? Yes. I told him not to stir it and to leave the lid on while it cooked. Some people have to keep checking, stirring, tasting. You can't do that with rice.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Basmati is on our table plenty I pare it with Oriental and Indian dishes we also like brown rice and I cook it the same way ,by soaking it for a few hours the rice becomes real tender and I just steam it ,also soaking it with milk makes for a great rice pudding in the crockpot, but some prefer the short grain white rice for this, that was the way my grandmother use to make it.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

The only decent rice is the sticky rice from Thailand. Flavor is better.

I never knew rice had flavor eating American rice most of my life. I married a Taiwan girl. They can tell you within 10 miles of where the rice was grown by the taste.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

It's a staple here. I use Jasponica rice. It's a combination of Jasmine and Japanese rice.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> The only decent rice is the sticky rice from Thailand. Flavor is better.
> 
> I never knew rice had flavor eating American rice most of my life. I married a Taiwan girl. They can tell you within 10 miles of where the rice was grown by the taste.


I worked with someone who had problems when she ate gluten. As a result, she started eating more rice, and more varieties.

Did you know there are more than 1000 varieties of rice?

Sticky rice is good as a dessert with coconut milk and mango. Yum!


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Sticky rice is good as a dessert with coconut milk and mango. Yum!


Agreed! Some good Thai desert.

In the PI, we have lugaw or rice porridge.
If you want more flavor, yott baan make it into Arroz Caldo. It's a hearty chicken and ginger based porridge. Easy to make and I would be doing this dish in a survival situation.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/212940/chicken-arroz-caldo-chicken-rice-porridge/amp/?espv=1

Bibingka is also a local delicacy.
https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1018391-bibingka-filipino-coconut-rice-cake


----------

